# Employment Verification ?



## kasuncp (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I Had my CO in 15/Sep/2009, Still no visa. My agent said that they may be verify my Employment Referance. That's why its getting late. 

Normally when are they checking the Verify Employment? Before CO or After CO?

Regards,
Kasun


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

kasuncp........

Your agent told is right. 
There is a higher chance now a days for job verification.(not to make tension as i am also in same situvation) That is the fact so be prepared.

There are lot of people in this forum who dont have any verification.

Some times they do verification before asking for Medicals.
But normally after Medicals verification is seen in my knowledge.
.......................................................................................................................................
TRA Positive September 2007
IELTS Pased January 2008
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Waiting for Visa.???


----------



## BioHacker (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi. Please share your timeline. I got "Application processed further" on 15 sept as you, and soon after my employer received a call from the nearest embassy. Nonetheless I have not heard anything form DIAC since that moment. I made a PLE for some mistake in my application and they told me indirectly that I do not have CO.

_"The information regarding your passport details has been attached to your
file and will be assessed *once your file is allocated to a case officer
for assessment*. The case officer will then be able to advise if any
further informaiton or documentation regarding passports is required."_


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

today my employer got a phone call from aust. consulate in uae. thanks to my boss AAL IZZ WELL. 
how long will it take for DIAC to assign a CO to my file? any ideas? wat else i need to be ready? PCC and MEDS not yet... shall i do it or wait for them?
:ranger:


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

alizulfs said:


> today my employer got a phone call from aust. consulate in uae. thanks to my boss AAL IZZ WELL.
> how long will it take for DIAC to assign a CO to my file? any ideas? wat else i need to be ready? PCC and MEDS not yet... shall i do it or wait for them?
> :ranger:


Hi 

Normally employment verification will be dome after CO assignment, but I don’t know how you are sure that you don’t have CO on your case!!

Medical valid for 1 year but UAE PCC valid for only 3 months. Based on latest DIAC priority list if you are sure that your case will be through with in 1 year then you can go for medical


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

EE-India said:


> Hi
> 
> Normally employment verification will be dome after CO assignment, but I don’t know how you are sure that you don’t have CO on your case!!
> 
> Medical valid for 1 year but UAE PCC valid for only 3 months. Based on latest DIAC priority list if you are sure that your case will be through with in 1 year then you can go for medical


Thanks engineer,

I am ready to do MEDS but im afraid if (god forbids) they refuse visa... what... 

and one more thing... how did you do Indian PCC? pls advise..

regds
ali


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

alizulfs said:


> Thanks engineer,
> 
> I am ready to do MEDS but im afraid if (god forbids) they refuse visa... what...
> 
> ...


 The best way is do it from India, go to your regional passport office, you will get it on same day if your passport issued in India
Otherwise you need to apply through Indian embassy – UAE , which will take 2 to 3 weeks I hope 

BTW what is your occupation? Are you in CSL ? Where do you live in UAE


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

EE-India said:


> The best way is do it from India, go to your regional passport office, you will get it on same day if your passport issued in India
> Otherwise you need to apply through Indian embassy – UAE , which will take 2 to 3 weeks I hope
> 
> BTW what is your occupation? Are you in CSL ? Where do you live in UAE


im in CSL java specialist... 
mine is jebel ali based employment and i reside in abu dhabi.. 
what about you?

i called up CGI-Dubai and they have diverted me to empost people... and according to them they are asking PCC from dubai along with my original PP + photos... and it will be done in 10 days... so i'll do from here instead of wasting money on travelling.. but im still thinking what to do... now or wait for the CO to confirm...


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello Hari,
I am going to make a SD as I am unable to get referance on company letterhead.
I shall provide referance from my reporting manager (business card attached) and collegues.
Now comming to point, :focus: will they (ACS/DIAC) verify my employment from my reporting manager or company HR?

Minimum how many referances are required?

What is the verification procedure/ (email/phone or personal visit) ?? 
pls suggest.





hari999999 said:


> kasuncp........
> 
> Your agent told is right.
> There is a higher chance now a days for job verification.(not to make tension as i am also in same situvation) That is the fact so be prepared.
> ...


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> Hello Hari,
> I am going to make a SD as I am unable to get referance on company letterhead.
> I shall provide referance from my reporting manager (business card attached) and collegues.
> Now comming to point, :focus: will they (ACS/DIAC) verify my employment from my reporting manager or company HR?
> ...


I am unable to understand SD. 
I you keep reference as reporting manager no problem.
But the only thing is no gaurantee to say they call him only.
My friends verification phone call from Au consulate demanded for HR.

Verification procedure is commonly done by Phone call.
Rarely a visit. There are lot of friends in this forum got visa without verification.

Its all a LUCK.


----------



## laraibadil (Nov 15, 2009)

I've visited Australia on Tourist visa this year and submitted an employer certificate, depicting my designation/occupation and salary. Now, i am going to apply for PR , are there chances they gonna verify my employement certificate again?


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks Hari for response,
SD is Statuatory Declaration.
If HR is brought into the verification process, it might affect the job adversly.
 



hari999999 said:


> I am unable to understand SD.
> I you keep reference as reporting manager no problem.
> But the only thing is no gaurantee to say they call him only.
> My friends verification phone call from Au consulate demanded for HR.
> ...


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

1 more question hari.....
What do they exactly check on phone with the employer?
My HR will never disclose any of the duties of his employees to any 1, as per the company policy. They can only confirm abt the employment period of the employees, what can I do now???? 




hari999999 said:


> I am unable to understand SD.
> I you keep reference as reporting manager no problem.
> But the only thing is no gaurantee to say they call him only.
> My friends verification phone call from Au consulate demanded for HR.
> ...


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> 1 more question hari.....
> What do they exactly check on phone with the employer?
> My HR will never disclose any of the duties of his employees to any 1, as per the company policy. They can only confirm abt the employment period of the employees, what can I do now????


Normally they will ask the duties what you have given in Experience Certificate right or not.
They also ask the salary you posted correct or not
Your joining date etc etc.

*One of the forum member Virtual bajwa has posted his Telephonic job verification.
Some details of his experience given below:-*
To my boss.....
1.About my name....For how long is he working?(Date)
2.How many employees ... Their jobs....
3.My duties........(Public relation officer)
4.Where is he right now?
5.My timings....
6.Who signed Work experience?How many pages are there?
7.Then at last she asked for my number from my boss....
Immediatly after my boss finished the talking I got the call ... I was in the market and

heading towards the institute for lunch....
To me....
1.My Date of Birth....
2.Then she asked my u know y I called u from Australia High Commision New Delhi?
3.About my duties....
4.Where I m right now ?
5.How do I perform my duties like wat do I do in my duties?
6.Name and duties of my colleagues....
7.My IELTS score.
8.Name of my boss...


----------

